# Subs needed in Virginia, DC, Maryland???



## blaryslawn (Jan 8, 2010)

If any commercial contractors need subs in the virginia/dc area, I have trucks with spreaders available, also tractors, skid steer etc.... Just let me know rate offers etc...

thanks, Nick


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

i heard that 25% of DC's fleet is broken and out of commission because they cant get the parts to fix them


----------

